# Pippin Awards!



## Shadowfax (Apr 10, 2002)

Hey, has anyone heard of the Darwin Awards? Well these are the Pippin awards, where you can nominate yourself or others who have done really stupid things, yet somehow manage to survive them!

I nominate myself, because last night I accidentally superglued myself to my cat! (It is a long, sad story)


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Apr 10, 2002)

OOOOOOOH, please tell!!  


I knocked my BROTHER into a well, thats v. pippin- like dont u think?
LOL!!!


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 10, 2002)

OK, stand back my friends this is my most embaracing moment...

one day i came home from school and called up my friends to see if they wantted to skate but none of them could. so i decided to go downtown and sk8 myself. i was skating for about an hour when i saw this hot chik from a different school sitting on a park bench. i never seen her before. i was skating around her, and finaly i had curage to say "hi" and talk to her. she said that she loved skater guys and wantted to see me skate more. just then 3 more of her friends came (all were girls). so i had to do some real good tricks to impress them. i did some nice nose slides and 50-50 grinds when i though hmmmm im gonna jump over the bench (this was the dumbest mistake of my life!). well, i moved back to get speed then began to go. i was at a perfct speed then i began to jump. in mid air my pants (or shorts i forget what they were) came down luckly not my boxers. but my feet were tangled so i landed on the ground feet first then tripped and slid. while i was sliding my boxers came partly off (yes the front part). i remember quickly pulling up my pants and boxers. after that i noticed my chest was bleeding bad so i picked up my board startted to walking back to my house but i turnned back and asked 'was it big' and they laughed and said 'sure'. i said 'thanks' kept walking. I only saw her one more time at a small grocery store but i hid my face.

and the award goes to me!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 10, 2002)

i aggree.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 10, 2002)

*Cat Story*

OK here goes:
I have two cats. I donot belive in de-clawing, so I bought "Soft Paws" , which are plastic claw caps that you glue on. Now, whenever you see something that says "sets instantly" IT IS TRUE! i did not belive this at the time. I grabbed one of my cats, and decided not to ask Mom to help me, as I thought she was asleep. (mistake #1) I then read the directions, but did not heed the aforementioned warning. (mistake#2) As I was filling the nail cap and trying to hold on to my now VERY suspicious cat, I failed to notice that I had gotten some of the glue on my fingers (mistake #3) So, when I grabbed my cat's paw, I soon found that I could not UN-grab it. I then tried to use my other hand to get loose (mis.#4). I now had both hands and one cat stuck together. Then my other cat decided to see what was going on, and jumped into my lap, thereby getting HIS back paw and tail caught in the mess (I really wish I were joking) my mother, as it turned out was not asleep, but taking a bath. So, I sat for a half hour like this, waiting for her to come out. Eventually, both my cats sacrificed some hair (and a good deal of my skin) for freedom. When my mom finally came out, it took another 5 minutes for her to stop laughing and help me get my hands unstuck. btw, the softclaw became attatched to my hand, so I didn't even get to get the @#$%#^ thing on the cat.
And that's why I think I should get the Pippin Award!


----------



## Goldberry344 (Apr 10, 2002)

that was funny too. cant decide. i do tons of stupid things, but none are super stupid. not like that, at least.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 11, 2002)

Gee, thanks... I feel so special


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 11, 2002)

wow, we're so stupid!


----------



## Glory (Apr 11, 2002)

*lol* you guys made me laught And I couldn't stop myself for hours. I don't remeber have done something like that but who knows I maybe blocked the memory.


----------



## Elbereth (Apr 11, 2002)

Shadowfax...you won the award...I can't stop laughing. That is like the "American Pie II" superglue incident. Too funny!!!!  

Dundorer...your story was funny...but not as funny as Shadowfax's...I give you runner up though...


----------



## Turgon (Apr 11, 2002)

Heh...heh! That is funny Shadowfax... Superglue is the mischief. If I were to tell you my superglue secrets, I could a tale unfold, whose lightest word would harrow up you're soul...


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 11, 2002)

*bows* thankyou all, I have never seen AP2, (I don't really wish to either) but when I told one of my friends, that's what she said too.
(I'd like to thank all the little people...)
Come on, tell us some of yours, there are only friends here, this is a place of healing...
"Hi, my name is Shadowfax."
-"Welcome, Shadowfax!"
"I-I-IM APIPPIN!" *breaks down sobbing"
-(claps and cheers)


----------



## Isilme (Apr 11, 2002)

Well I must say that I'm glad Elbereth made the decision and not me!!
But I have to ask, Shadowfax are you going to try the softpaw things onto your cats again?


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 11, 2002)

I already did, *with* the help of my mom! They look very cute. My orange cat has purple ones that match his collar, and my black one has hot pink ones that match his. They are two stylin' kitty-divas!


----------



## Isilme (Apr 11, 2002)

Good Job!!
They sound sooo cute!!


----------



## Aerin (Apr 14, 2002)

The other day, I was chasing my sister through the house, and she dashed into the kitchen. (We just recently moved, so we still have boxes all over the place.) I went right after her, tripped on two boxes stacked on top of each other, and flew into the kitchen. After a moment, I got up from my nose dive and was immediately teased about not seeing the boxes in front of me - even though they were about three feet tall....


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 14, 2002)

Yeah, I know how it is with moving, my step dad just moved in, and I had a book I had to read over spring break, so I had spent the whole day in my room. Well, about midnight I got a little hungry, but I didn't turn on the light so I wouldn't wake them up. Now, normally I could have run through the house with my eyes shut and not have hit a thing. Well, they had moved a bunch of his furniture in, and well... you figure out what happened. (It involved a loveseat, the vacuum hose, treadmill, and a stuffed Dalles Sheep head)


----------



## EverEve (Apr 14, 2002)

LMAO!!! *grabs her side, gasping for breath* You guys are worse than me!!! I randomly fall after I say stuff about people being clumsy, but thats nothing compared to you guys! *round of applause!*


----------



## Isilme (Apr 14, 2002)

HAHAHA!! Thanks for the warnings!! I'm moving in a month!!


----------



## Istar (Apr 20, 2002)

Wow, you all are pretty clumsy!
Once, when I was at my friend's house, I wanted to close a door really fast so his dog wouldn't jump on me. So, as soon as I saw the dog run around the corner, I closed the door and forgot to pull my head inside! I slammed the door closed on my own head!


----------



## EverEve (Apr 20, 2002)

*falls on the floor, unable to breath* heheheheheeeee, very funny! you slammed the foor on your own head!!! you guys make ME look GRACEFUL!!!!!!


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 22, 2002)

i never slammed the door on my head but i slmmed it on my knee. and my knee already had a bruce on it from skating. yup it hurt.


----------



## Istar (Apr 22, 2002)

At least the door didn't hurt my (thick) head.


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 22, 2002)

lol. funny, funny!


----------



## Tarien (Apr 24, 2002)

Ever tried to give a cat a bath, and then hair-dryer it? *DONT* !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

I nominate myself, because being in a Pippen mood while I was on a bus today...... I put up a sign on the window saying "If you're happy and you know it honk your horn!!!" Many people honked  I felt very mischievous for some very odd reason.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 26, 2002)

Tarien~yes I have. I fully support your position
(PS~ I used to play Oboe, they rock!)
Mrs. Baggins~i need to try that. Busses are the best thing since sliced bread for mischeif! (ever wonder what the best thing was BEFORE sliced bread?)


----------



## Istar (Apr 26, 2002)

One time, my bus had a sign that said "This Bus is Empty in the back, so we found it and held it up to show the cars behind it. The whole bus crowded around the back window and waved to the cars behind us. Some guy when we stopped wrote on a notepad "This car is empty" and held it up to the window.

Tarien and Shadowfax- I've been playing bassoon since December, and double reeds are so cool! I think the best thing before sliced bread was full loaves, or maybe toilet paper.


----------



## Tarien (Apr 27, 2002)

Hey, Double-Reedists Unite!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I ran a campaign to that effect at the las IDRS, Honors Band, and All-District! They worked!

We could start a thread to this effect, perhaps even including wind players in general....Hey!! I just got a crazy idea.
We could have ensembles, which would get gigs to play at bars, castles, cities, and pretty much anywhere else!

Jazz Ensemble-
2 Tenor Saxes
3 Alto Saxes
1 Full drumset
1 guitarist
1 keyboardist
5 trumpets
1 euphonium
1 coronet

Chamber Ensemble-
2 oboes
1 basson
1 english horn (which is actually French)
1 French Horn ( which is actually German)

Band-
Anything!!


----------



## EverEve (Apr 27, 2002)

I play the alto-sax...........


----------



## Istar (Apr 27, 2002)

I'm really new, but I'm in as tenor sax for jazz and bassoon for chamber, is this going to be a musician's guild in the Prancing Pony or an RP or what? How do we get started? And this is probably the wrong place to discuss this, should we use PMs?


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 27, 2002)

wait-beforeyou give it out listen to mine!

My sisters friends were sleeping over (all my age  ). They were athletic girls and were playing football in the back yard. They got it stuck on the roof  . They called me to get it off. Well like every other sensible guy here i took under my wing and climbed up. I got on the roof and picked up the ball. I went to throw it back to them but as i threw it i lost my balance and rolled to the edge of the roof where i caught the gutter with my legs and 1 arm. There i was being rescued by 4 beutiful girls. Even through my embaresment i managed to get a nice long look at one of them


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 27, 2002)

very funny. keep 'em coming.

one time on the bus i looked at this knew divice in the back. it was a button of a stop sign on it and it also said stop printed on it. little did i know it was to turn the alarm on. well anyway the bus driver drove past my stop so i welled hey. she still didnt stop then i remembered the button. i pressed it because i thought that it was to tell the driver to stop. next the alarm went on and all hell broke loose.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 27, 2002)

you have to be pretty pippin like to do thaat.


----------



## Tarien (Apr 28, 2002)

No, I have no affiliation with the Guild of Musicians. It would be in the Prancing Pony forum, entitled 'Rehersal Hall'. I'll have it up and going today, so check in as soon as you see this post! 

P.S. The Guild of Musicians dosen't do anything! We will!


----------



## Dûndorer (Apr 30, 2002)

WOW, that was funny. lol


----------



## Istar (Apr 30, 2002)

*Who is the most like Pippin?*

This is a vote to see who has the stupidest story and wins the Most Like Pippin Award!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Miriel Tavari _
> *This happened today at school: It was sooo embarrassing!
> 
> My History teacher is this really boring, droning guy who doesn’t like girls (claims we’re to uninterested in History and are to happy and unserious)
> ...



What school do you go to? My sisters friends make up names like miss piggie and the moochin mole for teachers.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Apr 30, 2002)

once i was doing that thing with the rubber band and the paper clip and sucking it up my nose. i was doing it behind my math teachers back one day and all of a suuden on a huge snort the rubber band broke! The paper clip went right up my nose!!! I was snorting like a pig until the teacher sent me to the nurse. When i got back the students applauded me and were still laughing! I think we have a winner.


----------



## Istar (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey everyone, go vote in the poll I made!
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4084


----------



## Aerin (Apr 30, 2002)

Ouch.. I'm on the list!


----------



## Ice Man (May 1, 2002)

I am completely lost here...


----------



## Gamil Zirak (May 1, 2002)

Read the Pippin Awards! thread and then vote for the best (or worst depending on how you look at it) story.


----------



## elenya (May 2, 2002)

My band trip...my friend came over at 11:40ish to my room cause her room ordered LotR on pay preview. I was in my PJ's but LotR! Who would say no?? So we run out, get in the elevator, then I rea;ize that my PJ pants are pretty darn see through and you could see my underwear. I figured it's 11:40. Who's gonna be out? As long as no guys see me I should be fine. Wrong. The doors open and there's 10 guy waiting for the elevator. they were all looking at my pants and I went bright red and ran to my friends room. Curfew was at 12 so I only got 20mins into the movie. Then the chaperones made me leave. Ran for the elevators and the same guys were on their way back to their rooms. I had to ride the elevator with them.


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 2, 2002)

i wish i were one of those guys


----------



## elenya (May 2, 2002)

Um...thank you...I think...


----------



## kalwa_Avar (May 2, 2002)

I was over at a friends house one day and some other ppl were there(me K.T. her bro and 7 other guys) and we were all jumping off the grage roof on to a tramp(smart huh?)when I got a great idea. Hey why not show off? So I got some good air and did a a flip next thing I know Iv landed in K.T.s moms garden. Better yet on her prize ROSEBUSH. K.T.s brother had to drive me in to the hospitle to get stiches with his friends teasing me the whole way. Now if thats not Pippenish I dont know what is.


----------



## elenya (May 4, 2002)

I thought of another band camp story! "This one time, at band camp.." j/k!! *watches everyone else groan*

Okay well I wanted ice to eat cause we all know I'm wiered and the ice machine on my floor was broken. So I had to try about 10 different floors to find an ice machine that worked and somehow the same guyw as on the elevator every time I got on. So I finally got my bucket filled with ice and everyone I passed took some to eat. There goes half my bucked. Then I get back on the elevator to go to my room and the same guy's there! And he's laughing at my ice-in-bucket. I got ****ed off and started to throw ice at him (which he threw back at me {whipping ice at people hurts badly}). When I got to my floor the doors openned and the ice fell between that crack of the doors when they open. For the rest of the trip that elevator made wiered noises and I really think we broke it. I'm now also the breaker of elevators!


----------



## Aerin (May 4, 2002)

*Tries to pull dent out of ego*
Ouch... two votes for me... that hurts!


----------



## Istar (May 4, 2002)

Come on, people! I closed a door on my own head! Vote for me!


----------



## Beorn (May 4, 2002)

Funny Mike, you never told me that story....


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 5, 2002)

closing a door on ur head is nothing compared to snorting a paper clip up ur nose!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

Is it a good thing that I'm on the list?


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

AM I THE ONLY PERSON THAT WANTS THIS AWARD? AND HOW DID I GET SUCH AN HONOR AS THE BE NOMINATED!!!


----------



## Shadowfax (May 5, 2002)

Am i allowed to get the Award? I started the thread. And thousands of people world wide now know that I am stupid enough to glue myself to my cat! Isn't that enough punishment?


----------



## Istar (May 5, 2002)

Mrs. Baggins, everyone wants the award, except maybe Aerin. You were nominated because you sent in a story to the Pippin Awards thread.
Shadowfax, we'll wait a few more days before handing out any trophies.


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

Vote for me people!


----------



## Shadowfax (May 5, 2002)

nah, I mean that because I started the thread, I probably shouldn't be eligible.


----------



## Tarien (May 20, 2002)

We just have Mr. PHF and The Unanimous Gay Penguin.

We're not that imaginative, and it's a good thing our teachers don't read this forum, cuz we're coming up with more as I post (I'm in tech lab right now)


----------



## Tarien (May 20, 2002)

*Jumping up and down*
VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR ME! VOTE FOR MEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkk!
*falls over from jumping sideways*
THAT'S WHY!!!!! *yelling from floor*


----------



## Anamatar IV (May 26, 2002)

another one:
once i was skipping rocks and i took a big one and threw it. I accidentally through myself in. This happened just today!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 9, 2002)

My vote goes 2 Shadowfax. Gotta go w/ the guy who glued himself 2 his cat!


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 9, 2002)

Errr... thanks, btw, I'm a she, you know, ArtisianETTE.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 9, 2002)

Sorry 'bout that.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 9, 2002)

No prob. I've done that too. (refferred to people by the wrong gender)


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2008)

These stories made me laugh tonight so I am bumping this thread. I wish I had my own story but for all the times I've gotten my feet crossed while trying to get out of a car for band practice in high school and ended up falling out instead of walking out . . . or accidentally gotten powned by sheep . . . or accidentally ran my mage off of a cliff trying to pick a flower in WoW . . . none of my stories are really funny.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 6, 2008)

I think even considering mixing superglue and a cat is a Pippin thing to do.


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 9, 2008)

My uncle works at a Derry place so he gave us tons of tiny single use sized butters. Little rectangular foil wrapped pats. Today I took one from our freezer and placed it in the microwave for a few seconds to soften it up in a hurry. Do I even need to tell the rest? Zapping noises began, and flashes of light came from the thing. When I opened it a paper plate from earlier in the day was in there on fire, and toast was getting cold in my hand.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Feb 22, 2009)

Thank you for bumping this Elgee, I laughed hysterically. I haven't quite a story to match with these, though I do plenty enough stupid and clumsy things. But they're such mundane things by comparison.

Ye gods, this makes me miss Shadowfax all the more.

My vote went to Istar. I mean, seriously, slamming a door on your head? How do you even manage that? *dissolves into giggles*


----------

